# Will my tortoise have fertile eggs?



## GingerLove (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi everyone! I was looking up a few things about tortoise eggs... and I need some advice. I have a female Russian tortoise that just reached the 6" mark. I've had her for one year, and I'm not sure if she's ever been with a male before. 
If she were to lay eggs this year, should I incubate the eggs? Or is it impossible that the eggs would be fertile, and I should just get rid of them? If there is any chance of having little baby torts, I'm all in! Thanks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2016)

From what I understand, it is possible for a female to keep viable sperm inside for YEARS. So, yes, it would be possible if she was ever with a male.
However, I don't know enough about Russians to say if a six incher is old enough to lay.


----------



## GingerLove (Jun 16, 2016)

Really?? That's great!! I hope she has eggs sometime! Thank you! I'm a dreamer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2016)

It is normal that the very first batch or two be smallish and often duds. But I'd incubate anyway.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2016)

Very often, a female tortoise just reaching breeding size, will not lay eggs. Most of them don't lay eggs unless they've been with a male. There are exceptions to the rule, and there are some females that lay eggs every year never having been with a male, but usually they don't lay eggs like chickens do.


----------



## GingerLove (Jun 16, 2016)

Aw, nuts. Okay, thank you! I guess time will tell...


----------

